# Smoking valerian!?



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

Could I break the little gereen pills and smoke whats inside?, ha ha, just wandering if its not toxic or something......


----------



## TheNew (Oct 17, 2011)

it better if u drink a a tea with fresh leaves 
it will have a longer effect


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't imagine valerian tastes very good unless its masked by something else it smells terrible lol.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Why the heck do you want to smoke valerian? Sounds pretty stupid to me


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

^Its supposed to have sadating efects when you smoke it, But I dunno if you can without intoxicating yourself.......


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Doesn't it have sedating effects if you just swallow the pills though? I assumed thats why its so popular as a sleep aid.

Anyways, i googled it. I didn't find much, but heres a link to a drug forum where someone else tried it. He didn't have a positive experience it seems 
http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93514


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nogy said:


> Doesn't it have sedating effects if you just swallow the pills though? I assumed thats why its so popular as a sleep aid.
> 
> Anyways, i googled it. I didn't find much, but heres a link to a drug forum where someone else tried it. He didn't have a positive experience it seems
> http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93514


It affects GABA.

To the OP, it's dumb enough to even be taking valerian. Why would you want to smoke it?

Don't you know that valerian is the one substance that interacts with EVERY drug that exists? (Well... a lot of them.)


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess ill have to try with a low ammount, sounds like too much trouble for a sedative effect..........., anyways I will smoke a little and post the results for a "educational" cause.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

alex123 said:


> I guess ill have to try with a low ammount, sounds like too much trouble for a sedative effect..........., anyways I will smoke a little and post the results for a *"educational"* cause.


Sounds like you need one.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought a big bag of Valerian tea leaves and after drinking it and having no effect i tried smoking it in a bong lol
Stupid i know and it still did nothing


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Sounds like you need one.


 :blank


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

^I.... I need a drink......Anyways I already tried it and its not as bad as I thought, it does have a little sedative effect, but it wasent so good.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

alex123 said:


> :blank


Sorry dude, that was a little insensitive, I know how boredom can make things seem like a good idea. My lame attempt at being a smartass

So did you smoke it?


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Crystal Meth started as a pill and people started breaking them up and smoking them but I wouldn't won't to be the first one to try it.


----------

